# Silverdale, WA area rides



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all. I am moving from Seattle to Silverdale and am in need of good sources for rides, routes, and the like. Anyone out there able to recommend rides or sources?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*The Kitsap Peninsula Rules!*

Great for the bike, both road and mtb.

Silverdale Cyclery has an informal group of folks that leaves there around ten on Saturdays. I've seen anywhere from two people to ten or fifteen, depending on the weather. Also, the Cascade bike club people do at least two rides a year, one from Kingston and one around BI.

I can't think of a lot of roads that the riding isn't good on. There are lots of steep, shortish climbs, lots of rolling terrain, lots and lots of views.

I wish I could be more specific, I just don't remember a lot of road names, but really, pick a direction and you can't go wrong. I wish I was there 

Have fun! I always enjoyed living there because you get to enjoy Seattle on your own terms, now - when you want to, and not put up with the ancilliary big city crap. Housing's cheaper, too!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I have done two tours of duty in Silverdale*

The riding is tremendous. Talk to David at Silverdale Cyclery about rides. I lived between Anderson Hill and Newberry Hill roads. I always liked riding towards Seabeck on Anderson Hill road and following it around to Union and back to Seabeck Highway. That route has downhill runs that can give you 40mph plus and one uphill that if you stop pedalling, you will fall over. If you stop, you have to ride back downhill to restart. So many great loops towards Poulsbo and BI. Great mountain biking as well. I would envy you but I am currently stationed in Hawaii.


----------



## lizardman08 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Silverdale cyclery*

Yeah david knows a lot

Thats where i got my bike and he was nice and told me about rides and stuff


----------

